# Old cameras in a box



## iKokomo (May 14, 2013)

I just ran across some old cameras in a box and two of them is an Exakta vx iia. The interesting thing on this is one of them says USSR Germany on it! So I thought that was kinda neat. 

I have a roll of film in it now and am in the process of shooting it to test it out! 

The lenses that come with it are an Ektar 50mm f/2 and a Steinheil München Macro-Quinar 1:2.8 f=100mm. 

What is the value of these cameras (in fair shape) and does anyone have any history on these cameras?  (Especially the East German one)


----------



## IanG (May 15, 2013)

There's a lot about Exaktas on trhe internet, all were made in East Germany but those exported to the US had to be marked USSR (Occuopied) Germny and tne name Varex  changed to Vx as the Varex name was in use by a US company already.

Unless absolutely mint they aren't worth a lot, less than $100 gets you a good one with a lens.  The Ektars strange someone must have made an adapter, but there were a wide variety of lenses sold by companies to fit Leicas, Exaktas etc in the 1950's. 

Ian


----------

